

Google And Facebook Jump On European Elections - clarehopping
http://www.landt.co/2014/05/google-facebook-european-election-crazy/

======
higherpurpose
I hope encouraging to vote is all they are doing. Google and Facebook have
been lobbying pretty heavily against the EU Data Privacy laws.

Keep your lobbying in US. I don't want the EU Parliament to become just as
corrupt as the US Congress. The only reason the EU Parliament has rejected
ACTA, passed a proper net neutrality law, and has generally been pro-People,
is because there _hasn 't_ been a ton of lobbying there.

But I fear the lobbying will only increase in the future as the ties with US
become stronger and EU tries to centralize its power more, and the US
companies seem to be charging the way.

